# Maven löst Zertifikatspfad bei HTTPS zum Repository-Server NEXUS nicht auf



## JunkerMartin (7. Apr 2015)

Ich haben (unter Windows 7 Pro) mit Maven-Console-Kommandos ein Projekt von NEXUS heruntergeladen. das CA-Zertifikat für die HTTPS-Verbindung wurde in die %JAVA_PATH%/lib/security/cacerts importiert. Danach lief alles eigentlich wunderbar. Das Kommando "mvn validate" läuft feherfrei durch.

Unter Eclipse (LUNA) gibt es aber Probleme. Anscheinend hat der Konsol-Aufruf nicht die gesamte "Effective POM" geladen, d.h. für die fehlenden dependencies müsste noch auf Nexus zugegriffen werden.  
Das scheitert aber -  Eclipse sagt:


> sun.security.validator.ValidatorException: PKIX path building failed: sun.security.provider.certpath.SunCertPathBuilderException: unable to find valid certification path to requested target



Das Maven-Plugin "m2eclipse" nutzt ganz offensichtlich nicht die den Truststore. 
Ich habe auch keine Idee mehr, wie ich das auflösen soll.

Ich habe:
1. eine M2_OPTS (und auch MAVEN_OPTS) - Systemvariable gesetzt: mit
-Djavax.net.ssl.trustStore="C:/Program Files/Java/jdk1.7.0_60/jre/lib/security/cacerts" 
-Djavax.net.ssl.trustStorePassword=changeit

2. Diesen Eintrag in die eclipse.ini gemacht

3. Das Ganze als JVM-Variable unter den "installierten JREs" eingetragen:
-Djavax.net.ssl.trustStore="C:/Program Files/Java/jdk1.7.0_60/jre/lib/security/cacerts"  -Djavax.net.ssl.trustStorePassword=changeit

Für jeden Hinweis wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## JunkerMartin (8. Apr 2015)

habs jetzt selbst gelöst. nein Fehlwer. Ich habe einige Java-Umgebungen auf meinem PC und ausgerechnet in der Windows-Default-Umgebung den Truststore nicht eingetragen.


----------

